# 2 peas in a pod



## Hopefull hubby 111 (Nov 8, 2021)

About 6 years ago I caught my wife cheating me with a coworker. Found numerous txt and emails about meeting after work and dirty talk.
At the time she said she she was working late. I found out 3 months into it . she said it stoped but I later found out it went on for a year after that . I think they had sex but she never admitted to it. Never any weekends away or overnights. She did the usual denial denial denial untill I presented overwhelming evidence. She then admitted to it . But we were both to emotional to get the details. This is the funny part we had great sex all the time. In fact she was willing to do more.
She let me take nude photos of her and would dress up in sexy outfits for the photos. She had never done that before. now my part
I found a web site that allowed me to trade her pix like playing cards for other wife's pix. I found this to-be very exciting. I did that for a year after I found out until the guilt got the best of me

what do I do


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

Wow. Two peas in a pod is spot on.

You traded pictures of your wife for other wife pics? Wtf? Did you at least remove her face to preserve her identity?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Hopefull hubby 111 said:


> About 6 years ago I caught my wife cheating me with a coworker. Found numerous txt and emails about meeting after work and dirty talk.
> At the time she said she she was working late. I found out 3 months into it . she said it stoped but I later found out it went on for a year after that . I think they had sex but she never admitted to it. Never any weekends away or overnights. She did the usual denial denial denial untill I presented overwhelming evidence. She then admitted to it . But we were both to emotional to get the details. This is the funny part we had great sex all the time. In fact she was willing to do more.
> She let me take nude photos of her and would dress up in sexy outfits for the photos. She had never done that before. now my part
> I found a web site that allowed me to trade her pix like playing cards for other wife's pix. I found this to-be very exciting. I did that for a year after I found out until the guilt got the best of me
> ...


She can sue the crap out of you for that.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

So basically her actions of destroying your marriage with her coworker, impacted your view of her. In other words by her cheating on you she was no longer this cherished person in your mind and instead became this woman you could objectivity with out feeling bad. Her actions (in your mind ) tarnished her role of private wife and made her into a hot wife to share her pictures. But in doing so you essentially became her pimp, in which you traded her for other hot wives pictures.....but I gather after some time it lost it's appeal to you...but in the end you are still faced with a cheating spouse who still on some level denied the truth and the opportunity to truly repent.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In the UK you can be arrested for that.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hopefull hubby 111 said:


> About 6 years ago I caught my wife cheating me with a coworker. Found numerous txt and emails about meeting after work and dirty talk.
> At the time she said she she was working late. I found out 3 months into it . she said it stoped but I later found out it went on for a year after that . I think they had sex but she never admitted to it. Never any weekends away or overnights. She did the usual denial denial denial untill I presented overwhelming evidence. She then admitted to it . But we were both to emotional to get the details. This is the funny part we had great sex all the time. In fact she was willing to do more.
> She let me take nude photos of her and would dress up in sexy outfits for the photos. She had never done that before. now my part
> I found a web site that allowed me to trade her pix like playing cards for other wife's pix. I found this to-be very exciting. I did that for a year after I found out until the guilt got the best of me
> ...


@Hopefull hubby 111 if a friend of yours told you what you have told us, what would your advice to him be be?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> In the UK you can be arrested for that.


But he's not IN the UK, so that's not relevant. 

Though @Hopefull hubby 111 I think you need to contact an attorney in your jurisdiction to discover if "revenge porn" is illegal in your State/City.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DownByTheRiver said:


> She can sue the crap out of you for that.


Or report him to the police as in some parts of the USA that is a felony.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

You obviously did that because she’s no longer special to you. Most likely she also allowed OM to take pictures too. Same with the hotter sex. She was bringing home the new techniques/acts to you. Kind of a sexual trickle down effect.

You need to come clean. Just because she’s a lying adulterous woman doesn’t mean you have to be a lying revenge porn. Who knows, the new sexually adventurous version of herself may find it hot. I hope you don’t have any kids. It would be that much more F’d up if you did that to the mother of your kids.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

ignoring the legal liability for posting those pics...
you have admit it IS an effective way to quickly get a cheating spouse out of your head.
what would have been a searing painful mental image is transformed to a mere porn pic. genius!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> But he's not IN the UK, so that's not relevant.
> 
> Though @Hopefull hubby 111 I think you need to contact an attorney in your jurisdiction to discover if "revenge porn" is illegal in your State/City.


Just trying to point out the seriousness of what he has done.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> ignoring the legal liability for posting those pics...
> you have admit it IS an effective way to quickly get a cheating spouse out of your head.
> what would have been a searing painful mental image is transformed to a mere porn pic. genius!


There are better ways I would think.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> There are better ways I would think.


he could do the same by taking the pics, printing them out, and pouring dirt on top of them....things like that would have the same cathartic effect


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Or report him to the police as in some parts of the USA that is a felony.


This story is very similar to another one posted a couple of days ago... I would do a little background check...


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Lostinthought61 said:


> So basically her actions of destroying your marriage with her coworker, impacted your view of her. In other words by her cheating on you she was no longer this cherished person in your mind and instead became this woman you could objectivity with out feeling bad. Her actions (in your mind ) tarnished her role of private wife and made her into a hot wife to share her pictures. But in doing so you essentially became her pimp, in which you traded her for other hot wives pictures.....but I gather after some time it lost it's appeal to you...but in the end you are still faced with a cheating spouse who still on some level denied the truth and the opportunity to truly repent.


or in the other hand, since he's still with her couldn't it be that he is showing that he's a reluctant cuckold that is now enjoying by proxy sharing his wife? in other words a pathetic cuckold by choice.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh well. She's just a JAC now (just another chick). I wouldn't worry too much, your marriage was over long ago and she willingly posed for the pics. Even if it were to go to court it's not going anywhere.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

OM probably has way more pics / videos, with much racier content, and he's probably posted them also. I'm sure OP only got the scraps of her sexual appetite during that time, just enough to string him along so she could have her real fun.

Somewhat funny that he thinks the affair ended at all, he's probably still just getting the scraps.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Rob_1 said:


> or in the other hand, since he's still with her couldn't it be that he is showing that he's a reluctant cuckold that is now enjoying by proxy sharing his wife? in other words a pathetic cuckold by choice.


perhaps but most cuckold behavior are more interested for others to look at his wife and is less concern at looking at other wives.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Lostinthought61 said:


> perhaps but most cuckold behavior are more interested for others to look at his wife and is less concern at looking at other wives.


Yes, but in this case he was doing both, hence a reluctant/trilled cuckold. And most likely revenge as part of it.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Gandalf, my sword is glowing blue.


----------

